# update on writing stories.



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

I followed some advice here and it's been great. She still reads her porn/romance every day(6 or 8 more books came by ups today) but she reads the stories I wrote for her years ago. I changed tactics and when I go to bed and shes reading I just pop in a porn DVD. Up periscope and down book! After nearly twenty years together and fifteen of them being near sexless we seem to stand a chance of growing back together.


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

YEAY!!!! Keep it up!


----------

